
How to Make Connections That Count: Advice from an SV Veteran and Introvert - yarapavan
https://firstround.com/review/how-to-make-connections-that-count-advice-from-a-silicon-valley-veteran-and-introvert/
======
maxxxxx
We should always make a distinction between introvert and shy or socially
awkward. Introverts can often do well in social situations if they want to but
for shy people it's much more difficult due to anxiety issues.

There are a lot of things I don't like to do but can do perfectly fine but
talking to strangers and making a connection is something I can't pull off
despite trying quite a bit. There is way too much anxiety involved.

~~~
fouc
I don't see any mention of shy or socially awkward in the article.

In general, an introvert isn't inclined to social situations even though they
totally can do it. For introverts, being social tends to be an energy drain.

Having a game plan makes sense for introverts so that they don't feel like
they're spending a lot of energy for a little gain.

~~~
maxxxxx
It just seems to get mixed up often. Advice for an introvert may not work for
a shy person.

